# Wood Logs or Charcoal Basket?



## burksmoke (Dec 11, 2005)

I use an offset smoker, the firebox is made from 24" diameter pipe and it is approximately 30 long. I have been using logs for fuel and smoke.  My question is, will using a charcoal basket and chrcoal for fuel and sticks or chunks of wood for smoke make controlling the temp. easier?  I really don't have any trouble now but I was wondering it anyone could shed the light on any advantages or disadvantages of the two methods.


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 13, 2005)

Depending on the brand and type of charcoal used you can generate quite a bit of ash. It will take a considerable amount of charcoal to heat a large smoker so ash build-up could be a problem. Another issue to consider is cost, charcoal will cost more that wood sticks.


----------

